
The Worst Interview Question (and How to Answer It) - silkodyssey
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/01/the_worst_interview_question_a.html
======
quinndupont
I've often thought that the best response to "What is your greatest weakness"
is simply a big grin. Making everyone feel uncomfortable.

~~~
Dilpil
My favorite: "Whats yours?"

------
jacques_chester
My greatest weakness is that I hate the question about my greatness weakness.

------
cfinke
I always answer "Bullets." It's never gone poorly.

------
sixtofour
"So they don't fall in the man hole."

